# Archery1.....



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG...DON'T give him a bigger ego.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Brown Eyed Girl said:


> OMG...DON'T give him a bigger ego.


:secret: 
he prolly went home with alot more than he needed from this weekend.


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Brown Eyed Girl said:


> OMG...DON'T give him a bigger ego.


Liz you had better whoop up on him this year at the barn other wise who knows what might happen to his head


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

jaws said:


> Liz you had better whoop up on him this year at the barn other wise who knows what might happen to his head


Never fear, Cory will be put in his place by the summertime.:wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

is this the same Cory that had release problems?


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Liz, just make sure he doesn't wear his MARTIN shirt...And you know which one I'm talking about...


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

yes katie this is the same cory with the release problems, i felt bad, he was shooting so awesome!!! but i did win a bet on the first arrow of practice...was that a dollar cory!?! hey maybe better luck at states:wink: you better watch out im back on track with the 450 round!!! 
ya i guess i'll have to buy katie a smothie and give up $10, that bet was so unfair!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

How was that bet unfair. You even told him to call and I still won! He felt bad but that is how life goes. By the way Sam, I am still looking for a roomie at Yankton so if you know of how to squeze me into your room you should try. :wink: Miss ya!!!!!!!!

Good shooting Cory.


----------

